# Burke Gathering Date



## Greg (Jan 5, 2005)

Okay, the *Weekday or Weekend poll* was pretty inconclusive so I'm going to include two Friday and two Saturday options here. I picked these arbitrarily based on nothing more than the fact that early March should have the best snow depths and somewhat warmer temps. Since we're ~2 months out, I'm going to let this poll run for 30 days. The date with the most votes after that time will be it. Please note that I included the group lift ticket rate with each poll option. We'll need to buy these in advance to get that rate.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 6, 2005)

NH - VT - ME School Vacation is the week including March 4.  I'm there for that!


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm down for goofing off on a Friday for $20 bucks


----------



## Stephen (Jan 6, 2005)

I burned all my vaca time buying the house. I'm pushing for a Saturday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2005)

We are taking the Girl Scout Troop that we run skiing at Pat's Peak on March 12-13th, so Friday the 4th or Saturday the 5th are good for us.   :wink:   Let me see what is going on at the mtn on those dates....


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a very nice conversation with David Gwatkin from Burke this morning. He is very happy we selected them to host the "North" gathering. Just an FYI - those rates are prepaid group ticket prices. We'll need to set up a way to do that. I will probably accept payment through PayPal or via check and you must prepay me a few weeks beforehand to secure your slot at the reduced rate. We'll work out the details later, but I just wanted to mention that Burke is excited to have us!


----------



## teachski (Jan 6, 2005)

March 11th and 12th is the Hannes Schneider Meister Cup Race at Cranmore which is sponsored by the New England Ski Museum.  I volunteer there and help them out.  It would be great to see a bunch of you there.  My vote is for Saturday the 5th.  Like Stephen, I have burnt a lot of my sick time (with pneumonia this fall).  I am using my remaining personal day to go to the Schneider Event the following weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2005)

At $30 for a Saturday, you can't beat that price.  My thanks to Burke for hooking us up!  I'm game for either the 4th or 5th.   :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2005)

I like March 4th on vacation that week with the Kids NH week any way.  Would go the 5th also. :beer:


----------



## Boardguy (Jan 8, 2005)

Friday the 4th and Sat. the 5th are during vaction week so I'll be there anyway.
Sat the 12th would be alright also. Hope to see you there.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2005)

I voted for 3/12, but any Saturday will do.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I voted for 3/12, but any Saturday will do.



Oh, and you can put me down for 2 tickets. The wife will be mad if I don't take her :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm liking March 5th know also. Booked a place in North Conway for Mid week, for kids vacation,  Probably could still make the 4th,  long ride plus I'll have to check out.   I could do the 12th if I could bring my son My wife has  a Girl scout cookie sale with my daughter.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2005)

Should I repoll to define a clear winner between 3/4 and 3/5 or just let this one run for another coupla weeks?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Should I repoll to define a clear winner between 3/4 and 3/5 or just let this one run for another coupla weeks?



Sounds like a good idea to me, give you time to organize.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2005)

phpBB needs to institute instant run off voting (aka ranked choice).  hey, so does the state and federal gov, but that's another topic!


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2005)

Please vote one more time to choose between 3/4 and 3.5:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2998


----------

